

What Zuck should have acquired instead of Instagram - joshua_abe
http://betakit.com/2012/05/10/drawbridge-raises-6-5m-to-drive-cross-platform-advertising?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
itsmicks
This isn't really a problem for Facebook since users are logged in no matter
what device they're on.

------
sycr
Why? Everyone who upvoted this is an employee of that company.

